
Passport – Simple, unobtrusive authentication for Node.js - bikeshack
http://www.passportjs.org/
======
higherpurpose
Wait, is this referring to Microsoft's Passport (I know they were support to
make it work with Javascript web apps, too, later this year)? Otherwise this
is going to get very confusing.

~~~
KTastrophy
No, its still the original devs repo. Looks like there's been some updates.

------
timthorn
Oh, that takes me back...
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_account](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_account)

